# ‘57 Sportster and ‘71 Super Glide



## Freqman1 (Oct 3, 2021)

Finally got my Super Glide home. I’ll work on detailing it and correcting a few minor issues this winter and have it ready for Spring shows. V/r Shawn


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 3, 2021)

Very nice FX there.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2021)

Willie G’s boat tailed Super Glide!
Not many of those survived intact.
Definitely a classic!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Willie G’s boat tailed Super Glide!
> Not many of those survived intact.
> Definitely a classic!



Yep a bunch of them had their rear fenders swapped out. I know lot of people still don't appreciate the look but hey there are people who think Evinrudes look good! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2021)

Just a suggestion.



I’m sure, they can replace the EK, with an SS.
A must, for a guy with a red, white & blue, “Boat Tailed” Super Glide.
😎


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 28, 2021)

Real Milwaukee iron !!


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Finally got my Super Glide home. I’ll work on detailing it and correcting a few minor issues this winter and have it ready for Spring shows. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1489681
> 
> ...



Classic early red , white and blue Harley 
Loved to see that combo on all their early racers.  

mark


----------



## stingrayjoe (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice! Certainly deserves a salute and the "Star Spangled Banner" to be played... love the "Sparkling America".


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 10, 2021)

Love that '57  Sporty! Had a couple of 60's and a couple more 70's and 2000's 6 total, I believe but HAVE ALWAYS WANTED  a first gen 57-58. Beautiful resto job! The boat tail Super glide awesome too,I loved it on the Sportster too


----------

